# Levi Morgan getting $$$$$



## adamwytt (Mar 10, 2008)

So Im just curious, and a little bored, besides ASA/IBO winning money, and sponser contingency money, what do you think Levi Morgan makes from Mathews, i would suspect, a monthly paycheck, have no Idea the amount, a Mathews travel card for business (tourney's) used for gas, food, hotel. Lastly I'll assume he never pays for any archery products through his sponsers. Does any one know a little more than I think I do and wanna shed some light on this.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I've never heard of a top pro archery contract that doesn't have some sort of confidentiality clause. Anything anyone posts on this topic will be just a guess.

You can safely assume that his travel expenses are covered, and of course any equipment, and winnings and contingency are public record, but any actual pay is strictly between him, his sponsors and the IRS.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Adamwytt,

What did you earn last year?


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

SHPoet said:


> Adamwytt,
> 
> What did you earn last year?


The problem there, is that just like the guesses anyone puts here about Levy's paycheck, Adam can put any amount he feels like...and it has just as much credibility as out guesses.


----------



## adamwytt (Mar 10, 2008)

I made 0, didnt shoot ASA last year, this year I did, made $150-500, somewhere between that, look I dont care exactly what he makes, I know between everything Archery/show he makes enough to live off it without having a normal job. Just wondering what I originally asked


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't really care. Probably about like all the rest of the "pros". Good for them however!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

adamwytt said:


> I made 0, didnt shoot ASA last year, this year I did, made $150-500, somewhere between that, look I dont care exactly what he makes, I know between everything Archery/show he makes enough to live off it without having a normal job. Just wondering what I originally asked


You missed my point.

My point was.... It's no more of your business what Levi earns in a year than it is my business what you earn in a year.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

he wants to be like Levi...cuz levi b cool...just the archery version of "I want to be like Mike"


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol another AT argument


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

SHPoet said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> My point was.... It's no more of your business what Levi earns in a year than it is my business what you earn in a year.


Well, actually, if you look at other professional athletes, it's often publicized what their salaries and endorsement deals are. I think it's a reasonable question to ask and doesn't deserve a "mind your own business". It's as much anyone's business to ask what Levi makes as it is to ask what LeBron James makes.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

Stash said:


> Well, actually, if you look at other professional athletes, it's often publicized what their salaries and endorsement deals are. I think it's a reasonable question to ask and doesn't deserve a "mind your own business". It's as much anyone's business to ask what Levi makes as it is to ask what LeBron James makes.


You make too much sense Stash.


----------



## 4x4buck (Oct 15, 2010)

One thing is for sure he makes more shooting a bow than I do...:shade:


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Stash said:


> Well, actually, if you look at other professional athletes, it's often publicized what their salaries and endorsement deals are. I think it's a reasonable question to ask and doesn't deserve a "mind your own business". It's as much anyone's business to ask what Levi makes as it is to ask what LeBron James makes.


Very good point! I totally agree...


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

He asked a question out of curiousity... get off his ass, you must have WAY too much time on your hands.


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh...and I'm in college trying to make it through without taking any loans out, so now do I qualify under your specifications to ask a question?


----------



## adamwytt (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks supporters, like said I was just curious, would'nt mind at all being in Levi's shoes. I really, really love competition archery.


----------



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was watching name the game and he won a tournament and won 15000 from Mathews 400 from bohning and 500 from the tournament


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Stash said:


> Well, actually, if you look at other professional athletes, it's often publicized what their salaries and endorsement deals are. I think it's a reasonable question to ask and doesn't deserve a "mind your own business". It's as much anyone's business to ask what Levi makes as it is to ask what LeBron James makes.


very good point


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

SHPoet said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> My point was.... It's no more of your business what Levi earns in a year than it is my business what you earn in a year.


Bs. He's one of the most recognizable faces in archery. We know what pros in the NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, NASCAR, F1, tennis, etc. Why not archery? I'd be curious to know as well.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

We know part of what some professional athletes make. We don't often know the value of their endorsement deals and we rarely comprehend all the sources of their income. 

Professional archery is different on some levels and similar on others. There is more "up front money" floating around than I once thought. Tournament winnings don't allow for a good living for as many pros as there are making a good living at this.... and there aren't many. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

pro archery doesn't work like the other bigger sports. there's no "appearance contracts" between the governing bodies and the athletes or teams like there is in the sports mentioned above. there are also no shares held in the organized competitions or teams in archery, so there's no transparency required . that's why it's easy to find out what they make....their wages are "investment overhead" against the share holders dividends and therefore required to be publicly available.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

What ever it is good for him .he is the best of the best.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I would be shocked if he makes much more than 100K. There is good money in archery, but there are a whole lot of shooters, hunters, warranty coverage and advertising to eat it up.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Although, say for instance he was making X amount of money working 9 to 5 and Mathews offered him the same benefits and matched his pay, he would have been all over it. I would I know.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm gracious when Levi comes on here and helps out and contributes. Let's not piss him off so he doesn't come back lol


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I would be flattered if people were guessing and debating the amount of my salary, he probably is too.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

I think it is a good question. He is the best of the best in his profession. What does that translate too? Who knows, but I am curious what the top performers make in any profession. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Winnings will not be much of his overall salary, I would assume? It is a shame because he is at the top of his game, that is the state of 3D archery and it's legitimacy.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Stash said:


> Well, actually, if you look at other professional athletes, it's often publicized what their salaries and endorsement deals are. I think it's a reasonable question to ask and doesn't deserve a "mind your own business". It's as much anyone's business to ask what Levi makes as it is to ask what LeBron James makes.


Very good point


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

ron w said:


> pro archery doesn't work like the other bigger sports. there's no "appearance contracts" between the governing bodies and the athletes or teams like there is in the sports mentioned above. there are also no shares held in the organized competitions or teams in archery, so there's no transparency required . that's why it's easy to find out what they make....their wages are "investment overhead" against the share holders dividends and therefore required to be publicly available.


Bingo


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

He is the best representative of archery I know of.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree 100%


davidg1! said:


> He is the best representative of archery I know of.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

davidg1! said:


> He is the best representative of archery I know of.


For sure! He will be at DeerFest in Wisconsin shooting,seminars,signing autographs ect for 3-4 days. And I'm sure he's not coming for free. Great guy I hope he can support his family have fun making a living for a long time.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Seminars, speaking engagements, endorsements. That is where you will get the money. Not from winning the shoots. If you do not win the shoots, you have a hard time getting these- it is a catch 22.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Whatever he makes he deserves it and more. He is a God fearing man who works his butt off to earn his way and utilizes his talent rather then waste it. Good man, good American and good representative of our sport, IMO!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Whatever he makes he deserves it and more. He is a God fearing man who works his butt off to earn his way and utilizes his talent rather then waste it. Good man, good American and good representative of our sport, IMO!


I agree. But it would trouble me to find out he is making 500K shooting bows and hunting for a living!


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

jmann28 said:


> Bs. He's one of the most recognizable faces in archery. We know what pros in the NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, NASCAR, F1, tennis, etc. Why not archery? I'd be curious to know as well.


Well said.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Stash said:


> Well, actually, if you look at other professional athletes, it's often publicized what their salaries and endorsement deals are. I think it's a reasonable question to ask and doesn't deserve a "mind your own business". It's as much anyone's business to ask what Levi makes as it is to ask what LeBron James makes.


You know what Lebron made in his contract but you do not know how much money he made from endorsements and commercials... Archers are not NBA athletes when they begin putting Bow Junkys ASA IBO coverage on any of the ESPN channels that when it might be public knowledge of what the Pros make a year.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Alpha Burnt said:


> I agree. But it would trouble me to find out he is making 500K shooting bows and hunting for a living!


Why? He is living out the dream we all wish we had.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

schmel_me said:


> For sure! He will be at DeerFest in Wisconsin shooting,seminars,signing autographs ect for 3-4 days. And I'm sure he's not coming for free. Great guy I hope he can support his family have fun making a living for a long time.


Would you give up your time you could be earning money to support your family to go to a talk at a seminar, you would have to get something out of the deal?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

mhill said:


> Why? He is living out the dream we all wish we had.


Because HE is doing it, not ME!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Because HE is doing it, not ME!


Haha well only one way to get there and it's not typing away on here. Practice x100000


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

$500K, I bet he is laughing if he is reading this.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

gutjuice said:


> Well said.


Absolutely correct. It's amazing how fast a "touche" on here shuts mouths isn't it ? LOL !


----------



## Scott Bennett (Aug 12, 2012)

Speaking of Levi....I hear he will be making a major change next year if Mathews dont get his contract right.....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Scott Bennett said:


> Speaking of Levi....I hear he will be making a major change next year if Mathews dont get his contract right.....


Wouldnt you?

Its a living for some of these folks.....cant blame him for going where money is!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

There are a lot of guys on here having ´´Pro´´ in their sig. line,maybe some will chime in and enlighten us a bit about the salary!!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

One Millllllllion dollars (Dr. Evil from Austin Powers voice)


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Scott Bennett said:


> Speaking of Levi....I hear he will be making a major change next year if Mathews dont get his contract right.....


This is the rumor every year. I think last year he was going to be shooting for PSE???


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

huckfinn38 said:


> This is the rumor every year. I think last year he was going to be shooting for PSE???


J-Daddy is back shooting PSE bows,so I don´t think Levi is up to such a hard in house competition.


----------



## GazaShooter (Apr 3, 2013)

I saw a show once that said what top athletes made in their respective sports. It was mostly bizzare sports such as vollyball and ping pong. I can't recall if archery was mentioned or not because it was a long time ago, but the best ping pong player in the world was at near or over 100K. I would have to assume archery pulls more world revenue than ping pong.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

GazaShooter said:


> I would have to assume archery pulls more world revenue than ping pong.


I think you are wrong,the number of players in China alone is more than 100 million ,around 260 million world wide.Big tournaments are very popular on TV in most of Asia .Statistically it´s one of the most popular sports world wide.


----------



## GazaShooter (Apr 3, 2013)

Belicoso said:


> I think you are wrong,the number of players in China alone is more than 100 million ,around 260 million world wide.Big tournaments are very popular on TV in most of Asia .Statistically it´s one of the most popular sports world wide.


Like I said, "Assume"... But I also assume if I don't like something, must be no one else does either


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

GazaShooter said:


> Like I said, "Assume"... But I also assume if I don't like something, must be no one else does either


You too huh?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GazaShooter (Apr 3, 2013)

tmorelli said:


> You too huh?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Its the American way


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

namozine said:


> Absolutely correct. It's amazing how fast a "touche" on here shuts mouths isn't it ? LOL !


I'm still here and still reading.

What else can I say.....


----------



## Scott Bennett (Aug 12, 2012)

Garceau said:


> Wouldnt you?
> 
> Its a living for some of these folks.....cant blame him for going where money is!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


No question about it!!!

When you get to the level he is at, its all about business!!!

Everybody would like to have Levi Morgan promoting their products....why....just by the shear marketing factor.....

I wish him and his all the best!!!!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I think many folks would be actually surprised at what some of the big names in the hunting industry make. We look at our jobs and salaries and think they should be "on par", and we are not even close. I posted awhile back what a few are tv folks were being paid and got flamed so I'll avoid that again, but remember in the Professional sports world, a 100k salary is equivalent to the lower level Subway employee making $9 an hour.

Just look at some of the names he has sponsoring him, including his own TV show which is sponsored by Under Armour. Levi is a great guy and an excellent ambassador for our sport, my guess is he's been able to use this to earn a "more than respectable" living doing what he does.

If you add in base salary, endorsements, expenses, paid hunts (if you figure normal people alone would pay $3000-$6000 to hunt the place he does and he hunts maybe 5 or 6 different locations for his show), free clothing and gear (yes, that adds up even if you don't want your wife to know that) and then total winnings, my guess it's a pretty substantial yearly income.

and good for him, he deserves it. :thumbs_up


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hes all over TV, magazines, wins all the time, basically Mathews poster boy, im guessing he makes plenty.....that's all that matters


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Scott Bennett said:


> Speaking of Levi....I hear he will be making a major change next year if Mathews dont get his contract right.....


 Mathews better hang on to Levi, he is an excellent representative for Archery and Mathews.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I heard what he was going to make from PSE before he went to court and it was a good living. I always say make it while you can because you never know what happens in life


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Scott Bennett said:


> Speaking of Levi....I hear he will be making a major change next year if Mathews dont get his contract right.....



He actually was shooting a PSE for awhile he even filmed some hunting footage with it till Matt Mcpherson took him to court because of some kind of stipulation in his contract. Nows hes back with Mathews,


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

3D Times magazine, 2002 or 2003? Jeff Hopkins was noted as the first to surpass $1,000,000.00 in archery earnings.

A guesstimate can be made for placing and winning as contingency money is announced before the 3D year begins.

Of course one win at Vegas is a little more than pocket change


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I do know he is making many times more what I am making, and he deserves it. Great ambassador to archery


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

Friend of mine is top pro (usually in top 5 at Asa shoot) 4 yrs ago he made 140K on his shooting money and endorsments. Not sure about other years. He still works a regular job, but his employer is super coniderate about time away(contractor electrician)


----------



## adamwytt (Mar 10, 2008)

Hkdfrlife said:


> Friend of mine is top pro (usually in top 5 at Asa shoot) 4 yrs ago he made 140K on his shooting money and endorsments. Not sure about other years. He still works a regular job, but his employer is super coniderate about time away(contractor electrician)


DC maybe


----------



## safaridreamer (Jul 4, 2011)

I was on the Name the Game website the other day and noticed Mathews was not listed on the sponsor page nor the equipment page. Sign of things to come?


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

More power to him and folks like him! I may be in the minority here, but I wouldn't want the job he and the other Pro's have. I wouldn't mind the money, gear freebies, and getting to hunt great places, but I wouldn't want the pressure/stress of having to perform at that level all the time, in order to continue having that lifestyle. I like the security of having a job I can somewhat tolerate...and all I gotta do is put a few hrs in a week and have a steady paycheck with insurance benefits, etc. It may not be as "cool" as saying I am a Pro, but I'm a bit boring I guess. Archery is just a hobby to me and probably better to be that way. When I try to get too serious with it, I end up getting burned out and can't find a trace of what I started out really enjoying. That line from the song "Eye of the Tiger" comes to mind..."So many times it happens too fast
You change your passion for glory"....and I personally had to make a decision to keep it fun and keep the passion going instead of trying to be #1 and it not being fun anymore.

I have several of the Pro archers on my Facebook page and I have been quite surprised at the sheer number of them that have regular jobs and don't do the archery gig full time. Cara Fernandez comes straight to mind on that. She is perhaps the women equivalent to Levi as far as being so dominate in ASA and IBO over the past few yrs but even for her, archery is just a secondary thing. She has a full time job elsewhere but they must be pretty open to letting her take time off to pursue her archery endeavors.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> I would be shocked if he makes much more than 100K. There is good money in archery, but there are a whole lot of shooters, hunters, warranty coverage and advertising to eat it up.


You can rest assured he is making way more than $100,000. 5 wins earns him about $75,00 from Mathews in purse money. Take his second place finishes and other sponsor money, hunting show, commercials, magazine ads, appearances. It adds up at the end of the day.

He is just a great guy and any archery company would love to have him on board. I guarantee you he makes a whole lot more than most of us and he shoots and hunts for a living. 

I know one thing too, he knows where every good and perfect gift comes from.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Crow Terminator said:


> More power to him and folks like him! I may be in the minority here, but I wouldn't want the job he and the other Pro's have. I wouldn't mind the money, gear freebies, and getting to hunt great places, but I wouldn't want the pressure/stress of having to perform at that level all the time, in order to continue having that lifestyle. I like the security of having a job I can somewhat tolerate...and all I gotta do is put a few hrs in a week and have a steady paycheck with insurance benefits, etc. It may not be as "cool" as saying I am a Pro, but I'm a bit boring I guess. Archery is just a hobby to me and probably better to be that way. When I try to get too serious with it, I end up getting burned out and can't find a trace of what I started out really enjoying. That line from the song "Eye of the Tiger" comes to mind..."So many times it happens too fast
> You change your passion for glory"....and I personally had to make a decision to keep it fun and keep the passion going instead of trying to be #1 and it not being fun anymore.
> 
> I have several of the Pro archers on my Facebook page and I have been quite surprised at the sheer number of them that have regular jobs and don't do the archery gig full time. Cara Fernandez comes straight to mind on that. She is perhaps the women equivalent to Levi as far as being so dominate in ASA and IBO over the past few yrs but even for her, archery is just a secondary thing. She has a full time job elsewhere but they must be pretty open to letting her take time off to pursue her archery endeavors.


Cara without a doubt the domanent force in women's 3d......but look at the difference in checks she is holding. I know she works a lot often times traveling all night to make a shoot


----------



## ishi924 (Feb 2, 2010)

completepassthru said:


> You can rest assured he is making way more than $100,000. 5 wins earns him about $75,00 from Mathews in purse money. Take his second place finishes and other sponsor money, hunting show, commercials, magazine ads, appearances. It adds up at the end of the day.
> 
> He is just a great guy and any archery company would love to have him on board. I guarantee you he makes a whole lot more than most of us and he shoots and hunts for a living.
> 
> I know one thing too, he knows where every good and perfect gift comes from.


At this point Levi could care less about money,Its all about Winning.The money is a bonus. he knows hes not going to win them all. But shoots as though nobody can beat him! One of the BEST in the WORLD and a CLASS ACT!!!


----------



## John G (May 25, 2013)

Stash said:


> Well, actually, if you look at other professional athletes, it's often publicized what their salaries and endorsement deals are. I think it's a reasonable question to ask and doesn't deserve a "mind your own business". It's as much anyone's business to ask what Levi makes as it is to ask what LeBron James makes.


I was thinking the same thing! Hell, pro athletes want people to know what they make!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

"J-Daddy"??? are the rappers invading archery??? :mg::mg:


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

carlosii said:


> "J-Daddy"??? are the rappers invading archery??? :mg::mg:


Can you imagine trying to put a quiver on pants that sag to your knees?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick question... Would you rather have the money he makes from archery, or his skill but no money?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

He is pushing $200g


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

before or after taxes? And this is on top of the free stuff he gets right?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

carlosii said:


> "J-Daddy"??? are the rappers invading archery??? :mg::mg:


If you don't know j-daddy you don't know archery!!!!!!!! Thug Life 4Ever


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

whack&stack said:


> If you don't know j-daddy you don't know archery!!!!!!!! Thug Life 4Ever





Scott Bennett said:


> Speaking of Levi....I hear he will be making a major change next year if Mathews dont get his contract right.....



You know, I don't care how much he makes, but if this is true; I hope he says the change was about money and not some b. S. About soul searching and product evaluation and he found a superior manufacturer. 

Just come out and say "I switched to brand x because they paid me! "


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> You know, I don't care how much he makes, but if this is true; I hope he says the change was about money and not some b. S. About soul searching and product evaluation and he found a superior manufacturer.
> 
> Just come out and say "I switched to brand x because they paid me! "


Lol why did u quote me


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

adamwytt said:


> So Im just curious, and a little bored, besides ASA/IBO winning money, and sponser contingency money, what do you think Levi Morgan makes from Mathews, i would suspect, a monthly paycheck, have no Idea the amount, a Mathews travel card for business (tourney's) used for gas, food, hotel. Lastly I'll assume he never pays for any archery products through his sponsers. Does any one know a little more than I think I do and wanna shed some light on this.


=================
Hello All
Hope he gets all he can get. To continue as a pro.
What he gets and acquires with his skills. Is REALLY none of my business.I just take care of old Unk. And my nose grows less that way. ha ha [ Later


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

How about you ask him what he makes? I mean who really gives a crap! Do you think you would ask Levi face to face how much he makes? Is that what you would ask him really????? I would be more concerned with what He could teach me. Or what hes really like. Then to know dime one of what he makes. Firkin pretty shallow thought process if you ask me. What would the answer to the question give to you? To satisfy some self lacking monetary status? What does knowing how much money somebody makes do for you?.....NOT A DAM THING


----------



## cavscout1982 (May 22, 2013)

Who's Levi Morgan?


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

On the other side I'll bet shooting for salary is a very different ball game than just shooting for fun, I know I wouldn't want to shoot for any other reason than I want to.
It's a day job and he's paid on performance.

For all we know he could be a mediocre plumber in his spare time.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

cavscout1982 said:


> Who's Levi Morgan?


He invented blue jeans


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

$20,000 a year and a free house ha ha ha


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

He is the Levi in Levi-Strauss blue jeans. Head Quarters office is in San Fran. CA.

Levi makes $8.00 per hr sowing the pockets onto the jeans


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

I saw he one some tournament and was awarded a check for like $10,000 which is barely enough to travel their hotel etc

I would guess that he makes somewhere between $75,000 to $150,000 depending on his endorsements and his gold tip tv show

I could be way wrong though. Coming from one that manages wealth for people it can surprise what people make and dont make and what people keep or inherit.

He seems like a good guy though and I like his show


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

whack&stack said:


> Lol why did u quote me



That was an accident didn't even know I did that. I was using a p.o.s. Lenovo "ipad " that damn thing is always jumping around on me while typing.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

its my understanding that Levi comes from a wealthy family as well so its probably all gravy for him.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

tmdtexan said:


> I saw he one some tournament and was awarded a check for like $10,000 which is barely enough to travel their hotel etc
> 
> I would guess that he makes somewhere between $75,000 to $150,000 depending on his endorsements and his gold tip tv show
> 
> ...


You cant travel for 4 days and stay in a hotel for less than 10k?

I wanna party with you! You got expensive taste

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I live in Wisconsin. I shot vegas twice in my life...didn't win of course!....but with all the expenses of shooting the tournament and renting a vehicle once there, I think I spent about 16 hundred bucks for both trips combined......can barely stay somewhere for 4 days for 10K ??....come-on!!!!


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not too interested in what Levi personally makes, but I would love to see a comparison of all archery equipment manufacturers with respect to their overall advertising budgets, including "pro" endorsements, over their gross sales numbers. We all know Mathews and Hoyt dominate in advertising and endorsements, but their sales may make this ratio about the same with other companies. I don't know.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

LHpuncher said:


> its my understanding that Levi comes from a wealthy family as well so its probably all gravy for him.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

completepassthru said:


> Where did you hear this?



from someone in the industry, not sure how ''wealthy'' but I just heard his family is well off.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

It would be interesting to see what the salaries of the top 100 salaried staff shooters is, without the names, just to see what opportunities are available to archers that can meet the criteria to qualify as a salaried staffer.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey everyone...Levi here while I wish I could tell u what all my contracts are like every other sport in america...I can't...all of our contracts as archers are confidential...It wouldn't bother me at all if u all knew...but any way I didn't come from a wealthy family as far as money goes, my dad was and still is a stone mason and an extremely hard worker and I've never missed a meal... My mom was a stay at home mom...so thats a short story of my back ground....My sponsors take great care of me and I get to do what I love with no worries...The Lord has been way too good to me and I am thankful everyday...


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Hey everyone...Levi here while I wish I could tell u what all my contracts are like every other sport in america...I can't...all of our contracts as archers are confidential...It wouldn't bother me at all if u all knew...but any way I didn't come from a wealthy family as far as money goes, my dad was and still is a stone mason and an extremely hard worker and I've never missed a meal... My mom was a stay at home mom...so thats a short story of my back ground....My sponsors take great care of me and I get to do what I love with no worries...The Lord has been way too good to me and I am thankful everyday...


well done, you deserve it!!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Leviticus said:


> The Lord has been way too good to me and I am thankful everyday...


Amen


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

LHpuncher said:


> from someone in the industry, not sure how ''wealthy'' but I just heard his family is well off.


lol, was that from somebody in the stone mason industry.....


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

I figure everyone with pro staff in their signature made at least 6 digits.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Leviticus said:


> Hey everyone...Levi here while I wish I could tell u what all my contracts are like every other sport in america...I can't...all of our contracts as archers are confidential...It wouldn't bother me at all if u all knew...but any way I didn't come from a wealthy family as far as money goes, my dad was and still is a stone mason and an extremely hard worker and I've never missed a meal... My mom was a stay at home mom...so thats a short story of my back ground....My sponsors take great care of me and I get to do what I love with no worries...The Lord has been way too good to me and I am thankful everyday...


good for you a good family is better than an unloving one with money. Thnks for coming on here and clearing that up/


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

OrangeBlood said:


> lol, was that from somebody in the stone mason industry.....



how about shove it


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Leviticus said:


> Hey everyone...Levi here while I wish I could tell u what all my contracts are like every other sport in america...I can't...all of our contracts as archers are confidential...It wouldn't bother me at all if u all knew...but any way I didn't come from a wealthy family as far as money goes, my dad was and still is a stone mason and an extremely hard worker and I've never missed a meal... My mom was a stay at home mom...so thats a short story of my back ground....My sponsors take great care of me and I get to do what I love with no worries...The Lord has been way too good to me and I am thankful everyday...


Levi,
It is not any of our business what your contracts say, or is it any of our business what your contingency monies are, your winnings, or your expenses. That is your personal information. You are not on salary to those on AT that wanna snoop, so while they have the right to ask, they have the right to express their opinions and guesses, in the end, they don't have any right to know that information.

I'm appalled that people want to know all this stuff. I like your professionalism expressed in the response above.

What is sad is that for many of the newbies in the sport of archery these days...it is all about "if I can't MAKE money at it" then I won't do it. Everyone wants a piece of the sponsorship pie, the tournament $$$, and the "Me" or "I" for many has become pretty disgusting.

Next thing you know, they'll want the CUBS to be shooting for a money pot, too! 
Where some of these numbers come from with regard to expenses, I'll never quite figure out.
I also cannot figure out the audacity of so many that think the manufacturers and vendors just have a bottomless pit of money they should give just so everyone shooting can be "sponsored by" or "shooting for" and "making money from". Gimme a break. IF all those shooters that claim to be on staff were really on staff, the manufacturers would never "sell" very many bows, since they'd all be "given" to said shooters.

Sometime soon, a line needs to be drawn. It is already out of hand with regard to money this and money that, payouts not enough for this or for that. So and so making too much money and if so, how much and how often?

About the only accusations or questions not pouring out (at least so far) are those related to what has brought professional cycling to its knees since the Lance Armstrong debacle...Don't be surprised if THAT issue isn't next on the horizon, too.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

nimh said:


> I figure everyone with pro staff in their signature made at least 6 digits.


It really is none of OUR business how much they make/made. That is between the shooter and their sponsor(s), and of course, the IRS come taxes time.


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

Good answer Levi. Props for giving all the credit to God. Never let anyone try to take away your happiness. Keep giving the glory to the Lord and the blessing shall continue...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

some people just need to get a life...always wantin' to tear at somebody else...what they don't know would fill a bucket.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

field14 said:


> It really is none of OUR business how much they make/made. That is between the shooter and their sponsor(s), and of course, the IRS come taxes time.


He can talk about money with other Mathews pro staff shooters if he wants to, or his wife, but not much anybody else.

Whatever Levi makes, he's worth every penny.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Crow Terminator said:


> More power to him and folks like him! I may be in the minority here, but I wouldn't want the job he and the other Pro's have. I wouldn't mind the money, gear freebies, and getting to hunt great places, but I wouldn't want the pressure/stress of having to perform at that level all the time, in order to continue having that lifestyle. I like the security of having a job I can somewhat tolerate...and all I gotta do is put a few hrs in a week and have a steady paycheck with insurance benefits, etc. It may not be as "cool" as saying I am a Pro, but I'm a bit boring I guess. Archery is just a hobby to me and probably better to be that way. When I try to get too serious with it, I end up getting burned out and can't find a trace of what I started out really enjoying. That line from the song "Eye of the Tiger" comes to mind..."So many times it happens too fast
> You change your passion for glory"....and I personally had to make a decision to keep it fun and keep the passion going instead of trying to be #1 and it not being fun anymore.
> 
> I have several of the Pro archers on my Facebook page and I have been quite surprised at the sheer number of them that have regular jobs and don't do the archery gig full time. Cara Fernandez comes straight to mind on that. She is perhaps the women equivalent to Levi as far as being so dominate in ASA and IBO over the past few yrs but even for her, archery is just a secondary thing. She has a full time job elsewhere but they must be pretty open to letting her take time off to pursue her archery endeavors.


Agree 100%

I wouldn't want to make a living at my hobby.


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

AMEN!!!....hope to get the chance to meet and chat some day soon. I have a boat load of questions, and none of them is about money!!


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's probably hard to pinpoint his exact salary because like many other sports (nascar, motocross/supercross, etc) there are contingencies and bonuses for various events. I'd say the potential is there to make far more than we might think. I'd say his contract pays him a nice salary, but bonuses that could make him very rich.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

field14 said:


> It really is none of OUR business how much they make/made. That is between the shooter and their sponsor(s), and of course, the IRS come taxes time.


I never ask how much money anyone made. You are obviously a master at recognizing sarcasm. I think if anyone isn't making a 6 figure household income, your doing something wrong.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Leviticus said:


> Hey everyone...Levi here while I wish I could tell u what all my contracts are like every other sport in america...I can't...all of our contracts as archers are confidential...It wouldn't bother me at all if u all knew...but any way I didn't come from a wealthy family as far as money goes, my dad was and still is a stone mason and an extremely hard worker and I've never missed a meal... My mom was a stay at home mom...so thats a short story of my back ground....My sponsors take great care of me and I get to do what I love with no worries...The Lord has been way too good to me and I am thankful everyday...


:thumbs_up


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

field14 said:


> Levi,
> It is not any of our business what your contracts say, or is it any of our business what your contingency monies are, your winnings, or your expenses. That is your personal information. You are not on salary to those on AT that wanna snoop, so while they have the right to ask, they have the right to express their opinions and guesses, in the end, they don't have any right to know that information.
> 
> I'm appalled that people want to know all this stuff. I like your professionalism expressed in the response above.
> ...



Per the red above.. .why is that a problem? It is a sport. Shooters work, train, and practice to go to tournaments. What is wrong with people wanting to make money at it? Thats the point of tournaments isn't it... to win and get paid? Not sure why that is so "appalling" or "disgusting". Why not have competitors that want to win and get paid money? Even when I first started, I wanted to win and have the chance to win money. Thats what tournaments are for aren't they.. so that income or earnings can be "PROduced". No people dont need to know salaries and contracts of shooters, but what is the harm in knowing more about contingencies available at more tournaments that just what is listed for the top 4 or 5 tournaments?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This thread is HILARIOUS....and I'm not talking about the OP asking the question either. I'm talking about the rest of you acting like wondering or talking about how much the big dawgs make is some kind of sin. 

Sorry but it's not....

Levi even said he would have no problem saying but it's in his contracts that he shouldn't do so....and I can tell you it's not because they don't want "us" to know. 

Why is it so unfathomable to ask, discuss or wonder what Dave, Reo, Levi, Braden or anyone else makes in archery? 

So it's ok to know how much your kids teachers and principals make, and how much a guy in the military makes, or a city worker, or a TV host, or a Pro athlete in any other sport....and yes that info is out there for all of them with about 3 mins of effort. But asking or wondering how much a pro archer makes is taboo :chortle: 

I don't know what Levi makes from Mathews each year....but if they aren't paying him at least $100K a year....and I'm not talking about winning and contingency money....I see why Mathews took him to court to get him to stay.....

Think about it for a sec....guys like Reo, Braden and Dave and whoever else that shoots for a living doesn't get checks for winning like they do in 3D....so if you think a bow company is paying the big dawgs chump change either you fell and bumped your head or you have forgotten what year it is....add up Cousins winnings from the past 10 years and tell us how he can afford to live like he does....he would be fishing in a John boat instead of a tricked out bass boat....if he was lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

A very classy and great response to this thread!



Leviticus said:


> Hey everyone...Levi here while I wish I could tell u what all my contracts are like every other sport in america...I can't...all of our contracts as archers are confidential...It wouldn't bother me at all if u all knew...but any way I didn't come from a wealthy family as far as money goes, my dad was and still is a stone mason and an extremely hard worker and I've never missed a meal... My mom was a stay at home mom...so thats a short story of my back ground....My sponsors take great care of me and I get to do what I love with no worries...The Lord has been way too good to me and I am thankful everyday...


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

field14 said:


> Levi,
> It is not any of our business what your contracts say, or is it any of our business what your contingency monies are, your winnings, or your expenses. That is your personal information. You are not on salary to those on AT that wanna snoop, so while they have the right to ask, they have the right to express their opinions and guesses, in the end, they don't have any right to know that information.
> 
> I'm appalled that people want to know all this stuff. I like your professionalism expressed in the response above.
> ...


I appreciate Mr. Morgan's honesty in his answer and I completely respect his confidentiality, but I'm exactly sure why you are so appalled field14.
To ask what the best shooter in the industry (maybe in the history of professional archery) makes as an income as a Professional IMO is not out of line. If I wanted to be a Pro football player, I'd be curious what the reward would be for all of the hard work and dedication involved...same with a baseball player or tennis player.

He's the Best of the Best, Top Dog, King of Flinging Arrows, if I chose to set my goal to aspire to the level that Mr. Morgan has, I would be curious to know what the potential reward would be. He has done an incredible job of using his skills to parlay them into a career that most of us only dream of.

*Using the name Lance Armstrong and Levi Morgan in the same post, now that's appalling.* :mg:
I'm not going back to read every post, but I don't recall anyone degrading Mr. Morgan for his accomplishments, only expressing curiosity. 

As I said in the beginning of this post, I respect Mr. Morgan's wish to keep it private, but I don't think it causes any harm to speculate.:happy1:


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

LHpuncher said:


> from someone in the industry, not sure how ''wealthy'' but I just heard his family is well off.


As you can now see he is not from a financially wealthy family. I think he is laying up treasures somewhere else.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

completepassthru said:


> As you can now see he is not from a financially wealthy family. I think he is laying up treasures somewhere else.


yea thats the thing about things you hear they arent always true. In some cases rumours get started by jealous people most of the time. It's nice he was a classy guy and came on a and cleared it up.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> I appreciate Mr. Morgan's honesty in his answer and I completely respect his confidentiality, but I'm exactly sure why you are so appalled field14.
> To ask what the best shooter in the industry (maybe in the history of professional archery) makes as an income as a Professional IMO is not out of line. If I wanted to be a Pro football player, I'd be curious what the reward would be for all of the hard work and dedication involved...same with a baseball player or tennis player.
> 
> He's the Best of the Best, Top Dog, King of Flinging Arrows, if I chose to set my goal to aspire to the level that Mr. Morgan has, I would be curious to know what the potential reward would be. He has done an incredible job of using his skills to parlay them into a career that most of us only dream of.
> ...


i'm with you rattlinman, what was the big deal in asking. People are curious to know what a lot of pro atheltes make, it wasn't an out of line question. Maybe Field14 is a bittler old archer or bitter old teacher  ( joking of corse)

Indirectly it is the amateurs and the hunters who pay the pros salaries anyway not unlike other sports where its the fans who pay them.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

huckfinn38 said:


> This is the rumor every year. I think last year he was going to be shooting for PSE???


He was until Matt McPherson threatened to sue him for breach of contract. I think Levi will do well for any company he shoots for, I think, IMO, that it will be for someone other than Mathews next year.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Get the popcorn & the soda out here we go again.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

he is going to sign with elite any takers?


----------



## rackmup65 (Sep 5, 2010)

field14 said:


> Levi,
> It is not any of our business what your contracts say, or is it any of our business what your contingency monies are, your winnings, or your expenses. That is your personal information. You are not on salary to those on AT that wanna snoop, so while they have the right to ask, they have the right to express their opinions and guesses, in the end, they don't have any right to know that information.
> 
> I'm appalled that people want to know all this stuff. I like your professionalism expressed in the response above.
> ...


Lighten up Francis!


----------

